# Looking For Best Bang For Buck/build/trying To Reduce Bottleneck



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am a first-time poster and first-time builder, so please excuse me if I make any forum mistakes and/or ask ridiculous questions; I am very new to the computer building world.

Background: I have an Asus X83v laptop that just isn't cutting it anymore for performance. This, along with other problems (i.e. me trashing the battery) have lead me to be desirous of a computer that will have as much power as money will allow and will be capable of lasting a long time. Along with this, my budget is around 1300$.

I have found many potential solutions to this problem and have stumbled upon 3 viable solutions.

The First: ASUS N76VZ-DS71 Configurator
With the following options selected different:
System Memory changed to 16GB
Secondary HD changed to NONE (I might add the HD from my Asus [288GB] to it)
Optical Drive Changed to Combo Dual Layer SuperMulti DVDRW/CDRW Drive (I don't need a Blu-Ray Player)

Total: 1365.76
This option would be useful due to the simple fact that I will be living on a college campus and portability is desirable. This, however should not be a limiting factor by the fact that if I go with a desktop I have have a small laptop to use for classes and assignments and documents. I also enjoy the Asus brand quite a bit.

The Second: A Custom Build

Asus Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Intel Series 7 Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA115), Intel Z77 Express, 1866MHz DDR3, SATA III (6Gb/s), RAID, 8-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 3.0, PCIe 3.0, Thermal Armor at TigerDirect.com
240
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Gb Video Card
EVGA 02G-P3-1568-KR GeForce GTX 560 Ti Video Card - 2GB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 2.0 (x16), Dual DVI, Mini-HDMI, DirectX 11, Dual-Slot, SLI Ready at TigerDirect.com
255
Intel i7-2600K CPU
Intel Core i7-2600 BX80623I72600 Processor - Quad Core, 8MB L3 Cache, 1MB L2 Cache, 3.40 GHz (3.80 GHz Max Turbo), Socket H2 (LGA1155), 95W, Fan, Retail at TigerDirect.com
300
Corsair CWCH60 Cooler
Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler - Socket LGA775, LGA1155, LGA1156, LGA1366, Core i5, Core i7 at TigerDirect.com
70
Corsair Vengeance 16Gb 1600MHz RAM
Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 16GB Desktop Memory Module - 1600MHz, 4x4096MB, PC12800, DDR3, Non-ECC, Unbuffered at TigerDirect.com
97
Cooler Master Case
Cooler Master RC-430-KWN1 Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case - ATX/Micro-ATX, USB, Audio, 120mm Blue LED Fan, Black at TigerDirect.com
50
Ultra LSP650 650-Watt Power Supply
Ultra LSP650 650-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA-Ready, SLI-Ready, 135mm Fan, Lifetime Warranty w/ Registration at TigerDirect.com
55
Crucial m4 2.5" Solid State Drive - 64GB, SATA III 6Gb/s
Crucial CT064M4SSD2 m4 2.5 Solid State Drive - 64GB, SATA 6Gb/s at TigerDirect.com
80
I Will Use HD from Asus X83v as Secondary HD (288GB)
I Will use my HD 1080p TV as a monitor
Use extra copy of Windows, Office
mouse, keyboard, headphones/speakers = meh
Total Cost: $1,176.92
I've checked the compatibility of all the components and everything seems okay. I would like to find out what you guys think the bottleneck of this build would be as I have about 130$ left to spend on the build.

Third Option: An Asus Sabertooth Barebones Kit ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Intel Series 7 Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA115), Intel Z77 Express, 1866MHz DDR3, SATA III (6Gb/s), RAID, 8-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 3.0, PCIe 3.0, Thermal Armor at TigerDirect.com
To This I would have to add a Video Card, Probably the EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Gb Video Card
The benefits of this build is that it comes with a more powerful processor, the i5-3570k, though from the reviews I have read it does not seem much better than the i7-2600 other than power consumption. It also comes with less RAM, but it does come with a bigger SSD drive and a 1 TB Secondary Hard Drive. I could probably also sell the Blu-Ray Player for a few bucks.
Total Cost: Around 1447 with Video Card, 8GB RAM minus the Blu-Ray

Any input would be greatly appreciated!
-Nickoli77


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The big problem would be the low quality Ultra PSU.
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.
I seriously doubt you will have any use for 16GB of RAM. Few apps/games can utilize over 3GB but we do recommend 2x4GB for new builds primarily because of the presently low prices.
Liquid cooling offers no advantage over air for the normal user and no concerns about leaks with air. The OEM heatsink/fan is fine if no OC is applied and not much point in OC'ing a 3.4GHz CPU or hardly any other newer CPU.

Look over our suggested build list. You could do as well for less: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Guys! thanks for all the comments, suggestions, and help! I have effectively went from being relatively certain about what I want to being extremely indecisive (Not Necessarily a bad thing) I've managed to gather a lot of different opinions from a lot of different people (including different forums) and I've managed to make a few certain changes, while most threw categories back up into the air. I even had one gentleman on another forum call me crazy for trying to spend this large of a budget on a gaming computer. I figured his opinion would be worth sharing with you guys. He may have a few valid points (although I am concerned about spending only 75 dollars on the Motherboard and am concerned about buying anything labeled "Value Series")
ASRock H77M LGA 1155 Intel H77 MotherBoard
http://www.newegg.co...Rock-_-13157303
$75
Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 GPU
http://www.newegg.co...BYTE-_-14125423
$400
Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 3.3 GHz CPU
http://www.newegg.co...ID=7f2vrf5qf00i
$234
*Defended as being the same chip as the i7-3770 "Just Cheaper"
Recommended Against Getting a Cooler
$0
G. Skill Value Series 8GB
http://www.newegg.co...D=1ucp1rydsb59d
$40
Rosewill Blackbone Black Steel Mid Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.co...D=1m82my8zm2sxj
$40
Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2 430 PSU
http://www.newegg.co...ID=xe7b7wb2vlsm
$45
Also Recommended Against a SSD
$0
Seagate Barracuda 1.5 TB HDD
$90
Total: $924
$909 If i can remember to do rebates 


Here Is my new list for my actual build, granted this guy isn't a genius:

Asus Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
http://www.tigerdire...406886&csid=_61
240
OR
ASUS P8Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Motherboard
http://www.newegg.co...ASUS-_-13131820
185

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Gb GPU
http://www.tigerdire...982626&csid=_61
255
OR
Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB GPU
400

Intel i5-2500K CPU
http://www.newegg.co...N82E16819115072
220
OR
Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 CPU (If actually as good as the i7-3770)
http://www.newegg.co...D=1jomx6rkbzmgm
234

Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM Cooler
http://www.tigerdire...=26-150821009-2
50

G. Skill Ripjaws X Series 8 GB DDR3 RAM
http://www.newegg.co...KILL-_-20231445
60

Rosewill Blackbone Black Steel Mid Tower Case
http://www.newegg.co...ID=rlorxc6nvkoa
40

Corsair SMPSU-500CXV2 500W Power Supply
http://www.tigerdire...e=33-64016851-2
50
OR
Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2 650W Power Supply
http://www.tigerdire...5036&CatId=1483
85

Crucial m4 2.5" Solid State Drive - 64GB, SATA III 6Gb/s
http://www.tigerdire...74&sku=C19-8024
80
OR
Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD1 2.5" 128GB SATA III
http://www.newegg.co...N82E16820148529
125
*Depends on if I decide I need more than 64 GB for my OS
Still gunna use my 288GB from my Asus as my Secondary Drive
Total: 940 to 1234

P.S. I'm going to look over the suggested list again tomorrow, just updating you on my progress


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All PSU's you have listed are lower quality and underpowered for the listed GPU.


Tyree said:


> All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

> OR
> Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2 650W Power Supply
> http://www.tigerdire...5036&CatId=1483


Actually the TX 650 he listed would be perfect. Other then that I agree that the rest of them is underpowered and lower quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies to the OP. I missed the TX650.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The first and third build but not the psu are good. Go for the corsair 650TX


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay So I narrowed the PSU down to the 650 But I'm still in the air about the motherboard, GPU and CPU. I want your opinions on whether or not the more expensive ones actually yield a higher bang, Especially the Intel Xeon.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Xeon CPU's are designed for Servers.
Have you looked at out $1200 Intel build? 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
SSD's are not as good value at this time for little more gain than faster boot times.
If no OC will be applied, rather pointless with new CPU's, the OEM heatsink/fan will be fine.


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

I looked at the suggested builds and they confuse me... D: The way money is allocated differently between builds is throwing me off. I'm also confused why only $30 (4GB) is being put toward RAM in a 1200$ gaming build


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Motherboard:* ASUS Sabertooth Z77 (5-yr warranty) @ $239.99
Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard = Agree


*CPU:* Intel i7-3770 Ivy Bridge 3.4ghz (3.9ghz turbo) @ $319.99
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770 = Why would I spend so much on a processor when I can spend less for a 2500k. From what I've read, The 3770's price doesn't live up to it's benchmarks


*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 560ti @ $249.99
Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card = in a 1200$ gaming build you would think more would be spent on a GPU


*Ram:* G.Skill RipJaws 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 @ $29.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL = Too little considering budget


*Case:* Coolermaster RC-692 Mid Tower ATX spec @ $94.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II Advanced Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case =Necessary?? cheaper ones that server the same function exist


*Power Supply:* Corsair Enthusiast TX-750 Watt @ $104.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply = 650W should work fine


*DVD Rom Drive:* LG Black 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $18.99
Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - CD / DVD Burners = I can scrap one


*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N520 @ $41.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible =Okay


*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 500 GB 6.0 Gb/s @ $99.99
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive = Can Scrap one
Overall the way the money is distributed seems crazy to me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No game and very few apps can use more than 4GB RAM plus you need a 64 bit operating system to use more than 4GB.

Xeons are for servers and not for gaming.

Sandybridges and ivybridges are what you want. And you are correct the 3770 is very expensive and you dont get really really good performance for the money.

However for the 2500k you do get good performance and its pretty cheap, it's also a good overclocker.

If I were you I would do your last build but with the 2500k


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And you can knock off another $42 be eliminating the aftermarket CPU cooler. :smile:
Our suggested builds all use known compatible top quality components.


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

@greenbrucelee I think 8GB is good for me because I've ran out compiling maps using Valve Hammer and I might want to run a Minecraft server. I also think I'm going to go with the i5-2500k.
@Tyree I've been trying to figure out whether or not I need a Cooler. You think you can help me understand why I might/might not need one.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

If I were you, I'd drop the 560ti and replace it with this: Newegg.com - XFX FX-785A-CNFC Radeon HD 7850 Core Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
After rebate it is 234.99$
It's cheaper and beats the 560ti in pretty much everything 
EDIT: Lol I'm dumb, I didn't read the post good enough, nevermind this post :3


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

@Alvarion how about when compared to the following, which is currently in my build list:
Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB GPU
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
400


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

The GTX 670 will absolutely demolish the 7850


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

I figured as much. Haha
Here's my current build list, suggestions are always great.

Asus Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
240
OR
ASUS P8Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Motherboard

185

Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB GPU
400

Intel i5-2500K CPU
NCIX US - Buy BX80623I52500K - Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core Unlocked Processor LGA1155 3.3GHZ Sandy Bridge 6MB - Intel - Great price and fast delivery
200

Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM Cooler

50

G. Skill Ripjaws X Series 8 GB DDR3 RAM

60

Rosewill Blackbone Black Steel Mid Tower Case

40

Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2 650W Power Supply
NCIX US - Buy CMPSU-650TXV2 - Corsair TX650 V2 650W ATX 12V Single Rail 53A 24PIN ATX Power Supply Active PFC 80PLUS Bronze - Corsair - Great price and fast delivery
78.38

Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD1 2.5" 128GB SATA III
Crucial Technology 128 GB 7 mm m4 2.5" Solid CT128M4SSD1
120

Use 288GB from Asus as Secondary Drive
0
Total: 1133 to 1178


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking pretty good. If bang for buck is the concern, get the P8Z77 mobo over the Sabertooth.

The Rosewill Blackbone is a great case for the price, but leaves some to be desired if you want a lot of cable management or fancy aesthetics.

Lastly, I would recommend ordering all your parts from the same site, preferably newegg, even if it costs a little more. Reduces the likelyhood of problems.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If your looking for bang for buck, drop the SSD and aftermarket cooler.
Personally, I'd go with a better quality case. CoolerMaster and Antec are good quality.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Nickoli77 said:


> @greenbrucelee I think 8GB is good for me because I've ran out compiling maps using Valve Hammer and I might want to run a Minecraft server. I also think I'm going to go with the i5-2500k.
> @Tyree I've been trying to figure out whether or not I need a Cooler. You think you can help me understand why I might/might not need one.


*GB is becoming the standard these days but unless you use a 64 bit OS then you wont use more than 4GB.

Good choice on the 2500k


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

We’ll Guys we’ve just about come to a head on this project. Theres just a few more questions and choices and maybe a few left over dollars to beef into other components. As you’ll see bellow, I added a Peripherals sectors where all of you guys can try to help me figure out what Peripherals are the best, mow to save money, best bang for buck, like always. Thanks everybody for your help and I certainly would not have made it this for without the helpfulness of each of these forum communities!
-Nickoli77

The Build: I think I will call it the “No, this is Patrick” Build

ASUS P8Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Motherboard
Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 
180
OR
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - ASRock Z77 Extreme6 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
175
OR
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
125

Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB GPU
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 
400

Intel i5-2500K CPU
NCIX US - Buy BX80623I52500K - Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core Unlocked Processor LGA1155 3.3GHZ Sandy Bridge 6MB - Intel - Great price and fast delivery 
200

Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus Direct Touch 4
NCIX US - Buy RR-B10-212P-G1 - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus Direct Touch 4 Heatpipe Heatsink AM2 AM3 LGA1366 LGA1155 LGA1156 120MM - COOLERMASTER - Great price and fast delivery 
23

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MV-3V4G3D/US 
50

Cooler Master Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case
Amazon.com: Cooler Master Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case with Window (RC-430-KWN1): Electronics 
40

Rosewill Green Series RG530-S12 530W
Newegg.com - Rosewill Green Series RG530-S12 530W Continuous @40°C, 80 PLUS Certified, Single 12V Rail, Active PFC "Compatible with Core i7,i5" Power Supply
55

Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD1 2.5" 128GB SATA III
Crucial Technology 128 GB 7 mm m4 2.5" Solid CT128M4SSD1 
120

Use 288GB from Asus as Secondary Drive
0
Total: 1013 to 1068

Peripherals:
Monitor: Use my TV Screen- Details soon. So FREE 

HeadPhones/Mic: 
Logitech Wireless Headset F540
Logitech Wireless Headset F540 - Compatible with Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3/PS3 Consoles, Wireless Base Station, Noise-Canceling Boom Microphone, Adjustable Headband at TigerDirect.com 
120
Keyboard/Mouse: 
Logitech MK550 920-002555 Wireless Wave Mouse and Keyboard
Logitech MK550 920-002555 Wireless Wave Mouse and Keyboard at TigerDirect.com 
70
Webcam:
Logitech C910 Webcam
http://www.target.com/p/logitech-c910-webcam-black-960-000597/-/A-13252414?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|13252414&CPNG=electronics&ci_sku=13252414&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw= 
70
Total: 260

Total Total: ????


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Do not buy a rosewill power supply they are very poor quality. You need a good quality psu such as corsair,xfx or seasonic and you should go for 650w. The rest looks good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
650W minimum good quality PSU for the GTX 670.
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Of those three motherboards, the ASRock Extreme4 has the best bang-for-buck as it still sports the 8+4 power phase and heatsinks while costing $50 less.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is said that AsRock Mobo's have improved in quality but we recommend Asus & Gigabyte for their proven quality, reliability, support.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Tyree said:


> It is said that AsRock Mobo's have improved in quality but we recommend Asus & Gigabyte for their proven quality, reliability, support.


Regardless of the affinity I've been building for ASRock, I still agree with this and am weary of their low prices. I'd make sure to read a lot of reviews over any particular ASRock you consider purchasing, just to be sure.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Stick with Asus or Gigabyte as a mobo manufacturer.


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

You guys should also comment on the peripherals I picked out. I've never EVER spent money on ANY of those things except headphones. (I live on campus so the Tech department always scraps the keyboards and mice when they get new computers, So I just grab them) I've also never had to worry about a webcam before because I've only ever had laptops that included them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is your final selection of components? 
I don't use headphones but Logitech Mice & Keyboards are good.


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

ASUS P8Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Motherboard
Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 
180
OR
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
125

*Which is the Better for Overclocking? Is there a major difference?

Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB GPU
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 
400


*Plan to overclock, but I’ve never overclocked a GPU so I’m going to have to read a few threads and guides first (No clue at all).

Intel i5-2500K CPU
NCIX US - Buy BX80623I52500K - Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core Unlocked Processor LGA1155 3.3GHZ Sandy Bridge 6MB - Intel - Great price and fast delivery 
200

*I plan to overclock to at least 4.8GHz whatever I can get to and have it be stable (maybe even 5GHz?!?!?).

Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus Direct Touch 4
NCIX US - Buy RR-B10-212P-G1 - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus Direct Touch 4 Heatpipe Heatsink AM2 AM3 LGA1366 LGA1155 LGA1156 120MM - COOLERMASTER - Great price and fast delivery 
23

*From what I’ve gathered I shouldn’t need more than this in order to overclock


SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MV-3V4G3D/US 
50


*Plan on overclocking (No clue how to do this either)

Cooler Master Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case
Amazon.com: Cooler Master Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case with Window (RC-430-KWN1): Electronics Cooler Master Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case with Window (RC-430-KWN1): Electronics 
40


*Reasoning is that Full Towers are expensive, this seems like a nice Mid-Tower and it seems to have pretty good reviews

CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX12V
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply 
60

*Might be a little more than I need in terms of Wattage but I’ve gotten mixed opinions on this and everyone is always saying I need to get a corsair…. so I did.

Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD1 2.5" 128GB SATA III
Crucial Technology 128 GB 7 mm m4 2.5" Solid CT128M4SSD1 
120


*Seems to be the best amount for the OS. I’m trying to find it cheaper. Everyone seems to think the Crucial M4 is a good SSD

Scrap a DVD Drive
0

Use 288GB from Asus as Secondary Drive
0

***Also, I have an extra fan lying around for some reason and the Cool Master case sure seems to have lots of room for fans so I’ll probably throw it in there.
**** I think I’m also going to duck tape a spare Blu-Ray player I have to the side of the case (because I’m using my TV as the monitor and all)
***** I will also be using an external 500GB hard drive. Figured I’d tell you.
****** I also have a memory card/micro sd card external port

Total: 1013 to 1068

Peripherals:

Monitor: Some Details

HeadPhones/Mic: 
Logitech Wireless Headset F540
Logitech Wireless Headset F540 - Compatible with Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3/PS3 Consoles, Wireless Base Station, Noise-Canceling Boom Microphone, Adjustable Headband at TigerDirect.com 
120

*dunno about this.

Keyboard/Mouse: 
Logitech MK550 920-002555 Wireless Wave Mouse and Keyboard
Logitech MK550 920-002555 Wireless Wave Mouse and Keyboard at TigerDirect.com 
70

*I want wireless because the desks they give us in the rooms are ^&%king tiny so the reduction of cords is desirable 

Webcam:
Logitech C910 Webcam
http://www.target.com/p/logitech-c910-webcam-black-960-000597/-/A-13252414?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|13252414&CPNG=electronics&ci_sku=13252414&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw= 
70

*If anyone can point me to where I can get this cheaper I’d love it.

Total: 260

Total Total: 1273 to 1328


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have picked the corsair builder series which is not recommended and its only 600w. You need 650w so you should get a corsair 650TX. The rest of the build looks good.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nickoli77 said:


> ASUS P8Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Motherboard
> Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 180
> OR
> ...


If you're planning on overclocking, get the Asus board for quality and reliability under overclocking conditions. Remember overclocking adds stress to your components and as such you have to have the best components to reap the benefits. 

Also as greenbrucelee has said the Builder Series (CX range) are not recommended by us.


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's the final selection of components

ASUS P8Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Motherboard
Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 
180

Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB GPU
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 
400

Intel i5-2500K CPU
NCIX US - Buy BX80623I52500K - Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core Unlocked Processor LGA1155 3.3GHZ Sandy Bridge 6MB - Intel - Great price and fast delivery 
200

Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus Direct Touch 4
NCIX US - Buy RR-B10-212P-G1 - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus Direct Touch 4 Heatpipe Heatsink AM2 AM3 LGA1366 LGA1155 LGA1156 120MM - COOLERMASTER - Great price and fast delivery 
23


SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MV-3V4G3D/US 
50

Cooler Master Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case
Amazon.com: Cooler Master Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case with Window (RC-430-KWN1): Electronics Cooler Master Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower ATX Case with Window (RC-430-KWN1): Electronics 
40

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply 
70


Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD1 2.5" 128GB SATA III
Crucial Technology 128 GB 7 mm m4 2.5" Solid CT128M4SSD1 
120

Scrap a DVD Drive
0

Use 288GB from Asus as Secondary Drive
0

***Also, I have an extra fan lying around for some reason and the Cool Master case sure seems to have lots of room for fans so I’ll probably throw it in there.
**** I think I’m also going to duck tape a spare Blu-Ray player I have to the side of the case (because I’m using my TV as the monitor and all)
***** I will also be using an external 500GB hard drive. Figured I’d tell you.
****** I also have a memory card/micro sd card external port

Total: 1083

Peripherals:

Monitor: Some Details

HeadPhones/Mic: 
Klipsch Image S4A
Image S4A Black In-Ear Bud Noise Isolating Headphones for Android 
63
*dunno about this.

Keyboard/Mouse: 




*I want wireless because the desks they give us in the rooms are ^&%king tiny so the reduction of cords is desirable 

Webcam:
Scrap one (maybe)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need an DVD drive to install Windows.
One 120mm fan in front & rear is commonly enough. Too many fans can be as bad as too few.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You wont get to 5GHz with that set up. Getting to 5GHz is quite hard.

4.8 maybe possible but 4.5 is more likely.

Go to the overclocking section and read my guide on how to overclock an i2500k

If you go for more than 4.5 you gonna need a 750w power supply.


----------



## Nickoli77 (Jul 10, 2012)

If anybody has those parts and they are in good working order and would like to sell them please feel free to contact me. I will be ordering the parts tomorrow after I try to coerce newegg.com into giving me some sorta deal or gift or t-shirt or something. (I'm buying four parts there [the expensive ones)

Thanks,

Nickoli77


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You do know that there are more places other than newegg to buy hardware from don't you?

I am in the UK so cant advise but I buy from 3 places in the UK such as Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk and Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC and PC Components, Desktop PCs, Laptops, LCD TVs & Computer Hardware


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm aware that $1000 is a good amount of cash but not to Newegg or any other mufti-million dollar business so don't expect any deals or compensation. Their prices are usually as good as you'll get and their support is top quality.
You should see my monthly credit card totals from Newegg and all I've ever got is some free Newegg decals. :smile:


----------

